# Iron Warrior?



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

"Iron Warrior
But…as I said, Iron Warrior is finished. And what, pray tell, is Iron Warrior, I hear you ask. Well, it’s something of a new venture, and I don’t want to say too much, but I think you’re going to really like it. No prizes for guessing which traitor legion it’s about, but the stuff the design guys have got going on for this book is making my mouth water just thinking about it.

Okay, to give you a little taster of the book, here’s a few lines from Chapter 1.

“Only that the Thrice Born is the bane of the Gatekeeper of Zalathras,” said Honsou, letting his frustration show as Moriana crouched beside the purple fire. “And that it would rise again in the Time of Ending to wreak bloody revenge on those who paid homage to his sons.”

from Graham Mcneills blog






does anyone know anything about when its commen out?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> "Iron Warrior
> does anyone know anything about when its commen out?


Quite soon, I think. 1-3 months, maybe.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Quite soon, I think. 1-3 months, maybe.


Good News.

But If thats the case, BL really need to update their future releases list


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh goodie, I'm really looking forward to this one


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

An Iron Warrior novel?, very cool. And if any of the Iron Warriors got their own book it would have to be Honsou, the coolest of them all.

Its ironic really. One of the best Iron Warriors, if not the best, is actually from Imperial Fist Gene-Seed.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yay! more for me to save up for. My BL cash reserve is running low as of late. lol


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Cool. _Very_ cool. I eagerly await, after the brilliance made manifest that was _Storm of Iron_. And yes, it is rather ironic that Honsou came from Imperial Fist Geneseed


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Iron Warriors don't descriminate... lol. Apparently the book deals with honsou. So we will see, I just haven't seen anything posted on black library about it. Thats weird


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

More honsou and the iron warriors is good. Storm of iron and dead sky black sun were great. I want more.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/Iron-Warrior.html


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Only 1000 copies to ever be made. Im pre-ordering this the instant its available.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Only 1000 copies to ever be made. Im pre-ordering this the instant its available.


Im fairly disgusted at the ridiculous price personnaly. £30 for a _novella_, albeit a well illustrated novella, born from the genius made manifest that is McNeil with said authors signature, but regardless, thirty-pounds? I don`t think so:no:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Im going to, if only because it'll be a great addition. Plus it has illustrated pictures of Honsou and Cadaras Grendel for show, and hopefully Ardaric Vaanes and The Newborn, do I dare hope for an Onyx illustration?, because that would make the book perfect to me.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Only 1000 copies to ever be made. Im pre-ordering this the instant its available.


Shut up!!! haha:laugh:. I'm trying to get a copy without the competition.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

get 2 and flog one on ebay, prob be made for life


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, mine is ordered. Just awaiting its arrival now, I certainly look forward too it and will post up some more information when it arrives. Though it does come to an hefty £40, better be good!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As have I. Looking forward to seeing my favourite men of iron finally illustrated.

'Iron Within!, Iron Without!'


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

SHIT! I missed my reminder. Pardon mi france. Okay I ordered it, however, I'm a bit skeptical as it has given me and order number, does that mean I got one?


----------



## Powerslave (Mar 20, 2010)

I ordered mine in the first 15 minutes of the reminder.

Storm of Iron was a good novel and McNeill is a very good author. and to make things even better, these novellas will be autographed. I am guessing that these will be priceless for collectors in 5 years or more. I actually thought to myself about buying 2 copies of Iron Warrior, but the price tag is quite hefty (so one will suffice).

Seems like a must-have for any Iron Warriors fan.

Good to be on a forum that appreciates Mr. McNeill  (I know some places love to bash BL authors, and I never understood the rude / unconstructive critism that is present all over the net). 

If this project works out for BL, I am guessing they will print more exclusive novellas like this one. (Here... hoping to see an Abnett novella in a similar edition! *fingers crossed*)

Anyways... Iron Within, Iron Without...



PS (edit) - seems like there are still 618 copies left in stock.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Prob be a bit slow due to you lot flooding the site with orders


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

"PS (edit) - seems like there are still 618 copies left in stock."

What the hell? Dude I bet everyone is still thinken the website is out of whack or they don't know theres a thousand copies. I GOT TWO COPIES HOES. I'm not gonna lie, I kind of told you guys about this... don't want any credit or anything. Only reason also because I got an inside person! Yaya!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hehe nice. And actually you are right, this Iron Warrior novella is only the start of a brand new series. The next one is by Ben Counter, and its about the Soul Drinkers. Personally im hoping for a Night Lords version, that would be most epic!.


----------



## Powerslave (Mar 20, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> "PS (edit) - seems like there are still 618 copies left in stock."
> 
> What the hell? Dude I bet everyone is still thinken the website is out of whack or they don't know theres a thousand copies. I GOT TWO COPIES HOES. I'm not gonna lie, I kind of told you guys about this... don't want any credit or anything. Only reason also because I got an inside person! Yaya!


Awesome! So, you will stick the second copy on Ebay down the line? 

Just checked my account on the BL website - my order was shipped, so if all goes well, I will be a happy camper this weekend.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

ebay it in a few years and the fanboys will be out with their pennies!

I think im gonna skip buying this one.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

lol. I would say I would but I don't want to advertise my product. But yeah two is better than one. By the way does anyone know how many copies are left after today? 

P.S. last Honsou story for a while, aparently Graham McNeill is going on a semi book making vacation. You guys can check his blog for more details. Though he still is at work with another Empire book


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As of this post 565 copies of Iron Warrior remain.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

WOW! So I guess I have three copies. Crap, oh well, haha I think its because I put it in my wish list three times.


----------



## Tbirch (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone got their copy yet?


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Tbirch said:


> Anyone got their copy yet?


Nope, I was hopeing for the £10 P&P that it would arraive sooner than later (usely stuff order from Nottingham take three days to get up here in Scotland).
Just it said on my account on Tue it was sent.

Two IW book have been order for me by family memeber which is cool.

I look forward to this & then Chapter Due. Chapter Due for those who don't know is the finial show down between Uriel & Honsou.

As it went

Before DS/BS
Chain of command short story of Uriel being chosen as captain
Night Bringer
Warriors of Ultramar
Storm of Iron

Then

Dead Sky, Black Sun

Ultramrine
Killing ground
Courage & Honour

Iron Warriors
Plaentkill short story
Skull harvest in Hero of the Space Marines, another short story.

Then we got this Iron Warriors limited ed.

Then the finial show down between Honsou & Uriel in chapter due as said there.

But overall really looking forward to this limited ed IW novel, only the true Warsmith would buy this :biggrin:

IP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

It hasn't said that this is the final showdown. My guess is that Honsou will be one of the few survivors of the Ultramar invasion.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Lord of the Night said:


> It hasn't said that this is the final showdown. My guess is that Honsou will be one of the few survivors of the Ultramar invasion.


From what it said over on the BL web site on Chapter due :wink:



> War is unending in the life of a Space Marine. After defeating tau forces, Captain Uriel Ventris of the Ultramarines has returned to the Chapter’s homeworld of Macragge, but there is little respite. The Ultramarines are thrust back into battle, and this time the enemy is the Chapter’s greatest nemesis. The traitorous Iron Warriors, led by renegade Warsmith Honsou, have gathered together a massive and brutal warband. Their target is the realm of Ultramar. Their objective is total annihilation. *It is a final showdown between legendary Space Marines, and Uriel Ventris must take on the might of Honsou if he is to save his Chapter’s homeworld.*


http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/Chapters-Due-The.html

From Graham McNeill blog



> The day I was in BL to receive the news (and a surprise cake and party) I also got a copy of The Chapter’s Due, which looks rather funky I think you’ll agree. This is the finale of this arc, though not the last we’ll see of the Ultramarines, and I’m really pleased how this one turned out, full of action, mayhem and nice character moments that have progressed nicely since The Killing Ground


IP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Huh. Well I still hope that Honsou doesn't die, he's too great a character to kill off.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Mine just came, like this minute :biggrin: but theres bubble rap.......I got bubble rap! :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine came a few minutes ago. Its epic!. Ill post some details once ive read it.

Ill say this. The Newborn looks absolutely NOTHING like Uriel Ventris, I dont see how Honsou sees Ventris's face when he looks at The Newborn.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok time for info. Honsou has gained much much much more power in this novella. If the Ultramarines did not have good cause to be afraid, they do now.




Honsou has gained the power of M'kar, a mighty Daemon Prince that not even Lord Calgar and Tigurius could not destroy. And the star fort Indomitable has been brought down and into the service of the Iron Warriors. Plus the vast Daemonic legions of M'kar are ready to fight for Honsou and gain revenge against the Ultramarines for their lord's imprisonment

Honsou's mortal aides are not something to laugh at either. Notha Estasay is a truly fearsome warrior, capable of going head to head with an Eversor Assassin, which happened in the book, no surprises Notha lost and was beaten, not killed, but its a testament to his abilities that the assassin didn't kill him instantly. Plus the Eversor Assassin was amazing, in a near instant seven of the Iron Warriors had been sliced apart by him and it took Honsou, Vaanes, Notha and The Newborn to bring him down. Even Honsou paused before this dark killer, knowing he didn't stand a chance on his own. Plus Notha fighting the Eversor in a whirlwind of blades is an incredibly badass scene.

The Newborn is also nearing death. According to a seer, once a handmaiden to the Emperor who fell from grace and the one who told Abaddon of the Blackstone Fortresses and guided him to them in the Gothic War, the Newborn's memories of Ventris's life and his own memories are warring for control, and his survival is questionable.

All in all an amazing short story and I eagerly look forward to The Chapter's Due, which I am now planning to get in hardback since I can't wait to read it. This book was worth every single penny I paid.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I fear that chapters due is going to be sooooo gay. Uriel comes in before Ultramar is about to be whipped off the face reality and then Honsou trips on something and gets his ass whooped. I dunno if I can bear another story unrealistic like Black Sky Black Sun


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

I just got my copy's half a hour ago. Really like the art work, but I agree the new born dose not turn out how I image him. However all the art work still cool & I'll be looking into some new conversion into my own IW army :biggrin:

Now 18 days until Chapter Due will be in my hands, there being pre-release that Conflict Scotland which is the 18th of April. So better get reading this IW novel.

IP


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

As of right now there is only 222 copies remaining and will ever remain. So if you want a copy I suggest you get your copies for those who like the Iron Warriors or like the Uriel series.


----------



## Levendus (Mar 23, 2010)

for what it's worth I LOVED Storm of Iron, as it seems everybody else does. 

It was the first BL book I'd really enjoyed (Descent of Angels wasn't all that) 

I'm looking forward to some more Honsou. I guess Kroeger wont be making a return.


----------

